# Casting - best introductory article?



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 4, 2014)

I Know that there must have been countless threads and numerous articles out there - please point me to the right one.  

Is there one article ideally that explains the basics of getting started casting?   

Specifically I'm exploring clear casting tube on.   

Say I want to make a stamp pen or similar.  I saw the article about getting the stamps on the tube but what then?

If I buy a zen silicone mold, what resin?   

Is it optional or required to out such a thing under pressure?   

So I big part of the question is, how much do I need to spend?  

Can somebody point me specifically to the right article?  

Thanks.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Mar 4, 2014)

Dan a lot of the questions that you are asking are going to depend a lot on the materials that you want to cast with, PR, Alumilite, Epoxy. Each is going to have different needs as far as what "tools" you will need. 

You probably need to determine what material you want to use and then research that. It will help narrow down your questions quite a bit.

Mike


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 4, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I Know that there must have been countless threads and numerous articles out there - please point me to the right one. Is there one?
> 
> Is there one article ideally that explains the basics of getting started casting? Read all of them and see which serves your purpose best!
> 
> ...


 
Your welcome!!


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 4, 2014)

For tube on clear casting use polyester resin. At least, that is my choice. Both resins have their uses. Alumilite works better for casting coffee beans, worthless wood, and other imbedded castings. 
Do a good turn daily!Don


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 4, 2014)

In my experience, Alumilite must be cast under pressure to avoid bubbles.  This is even more important with clear casting.  I don't like to put cast tubes under pressure.  I find it's more trouble than it's worth.  With PR, you don't need pressure.  To me, that says start with PR.

I do use a vacuum chamber to degas my PR before pouring into the molds with the tubes (I prefer Fred Wiessens molds).  However, that's more of a convenience for me than a necessity.  You can cast PR tube-on bubble free without vacuum.  But there is more to it than mixing resin and pouring in the mold.  A good article about tube-on casting without pressure or vacuum is the on by Don Ward (aka its_virgil).  You can find it here:

Low Cost Low Tech Bubble Free Casting

Hope this helps.

Ed


----------



## glenspens (Mar 4, 2014)

i use silmar 41 i got the start up kit from wood & whimsies , i am new at casting and have done 4 or 5 on tube no pressure pot and have had good turn out with the blanks . the starter kit comes with all you need to start  it worked  for me.


----------



## kovalcik (Mar 4, 2014)

I did a few tube in casts. You can try things out for minimal cost. Here is what I did for a cheap Zen blank.

1) Get some small corks that fit into the Zen tube (<$1 at Ace or Lowes)
2) From a scrap of a wood pen blank, cut a couple slices about 1/4" thick. Glue the corks centered on the face of each slice. You can now put the corks in the tube and it will stand up off a table. Sortof like this: |====| 
3) Cut another wood blank to the same length as the cork/tube combination. Wrap this in a piece of foil leaving one long side uncovered. Wrap the foil with tape to add some stiffnes. DO NOT wrap this too tight as you need to remove the wood without destroying the foil mold. DAMHIKT
4) Find a coupon for Michaels or Hobby Lobby and buy a pint of PR (~$14)
5) Do whatever you want to do with the tube, seal it, put the corks in and put the assembly in the foil mold.
6) Mix the PR and pour it into the mold. I do this on sawhorses with a piece of particle board to make a table. I then run my pad sander on the table for a few minutes to vibrate the mold to get rid of bubbles. 
7) I wait a day or so, peel off the foil (or not, it turns off just fine), pop out the corks, wait another day (because I am paranoid), and you have your blank ready to turn.

I can try to post a few pics tomorrow if it will help. Won't be in the shop until then.


----------

